# Theddlethorpe...All Saints Church (Picture heavy)



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

My second visit to a redundant church this year, this time with my 76 year old mother in law. Love this place and the keyholders are a great couple who turned out to know some of my mother in laws relatives that are buried in the churchyard. Small world


A 14th century country church with Noman origins, Theddlethorpe has sometimes been called the Cathedral of the Marsh, a testament to its impressive length and spaciousness, as wel as the quality of the exterior carving detail.
The church was constructed around 1380, and the exterior presents a rather peculiar appearance, mixing local greensand stone with pale limestone and red-brick to create a rather motley appearance. The timber roof is especially fine, as is the carved wooden rood screen.

Enjoy the photos



147 by deklufc1, on Flickr



144 by deklufc1, on Flickr



132 by deklufc1, on Flickr



108 by deklufc1, on Flickr



103 by deklufc1, on Flickr



89 by deklufc1, on Flickr



87 by deklufc1, on Flickr



78 by deklufc1, on Flickr



77 by deklufc1, on Flickr



68 by deklufc1, on Flickr



67 by deklufc1, on Flickr



66 by deklufc1, on Flickr



65 by deklufc1, on Flickr



61 by deklufc1, on Flickr



58 by deklufc1, on Flickr



54 by deklufc1, on Flickr



47 by deklufc1, on Flickr



46 by deklufc1, on Flickr



29 by deklufc1, on Flickr



18 by deklufc1, on Flickr



13 by deklufc1, on Flickr



12 by deklufc1, on Flickr



11 by deklufc1, on Flickr



3 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1151 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1150 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1145 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1111 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1104 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1094 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1091 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1087 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1059 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1049 by deklufc1, on Flickr



DSC_1043 by deklufc1, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Mar 24, 2016)

Definitely done the place justice, thanks.


----------



## deklufc (Mar 24, 2016)

krela said:


> Definitely done the place justice, thanks.



Thank you


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 24, 2016)

That's a beautiful church. Slightly picture heavy but its worth it. I like the detailed craftmanship on the woodwork. The wooden items and the carving must have been added at a later stage. Thanks.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 25, 2016)

Beautiful church and amazing stained glass,lovely shots both B&W and colour.


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2016)

Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Mar 25, 2016)

What a stunning church! Lovely photos


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 25, 2016)

Nice one great photos.


----------



## tazong (Mar 25, 2016)

Fantastic mate - like your black and whites but really do like the mix - good job


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 25, 2016)

Great photos top report.


----------



## deklufc (Mar 26, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Beautiful church and amazing stained glass,lovely shots both B&W and colour.



Thanks flyboys.


----------



## deklufc (Mar 26, 2016)

tazong said:


> Fantastic mate - like your black and whites but really do like the mix - good job



Just for you that time taz  Thank you


----------



## deklufc (Mar 26, 2016)

URBANMYTH said:


> Great photos top report.



Thank you. Its just feels good to get out and about again


----------



## deklufc (Mar 26, 2016)

Rubex said:


> What a stunning church! Lovely photos



Thank you Rubex. It certainly is. Amazing little gem and well looked after


----------



## HughieD (Mar 27, 2016)

Lovely pix and very thorough report!


----------



## byker59 (Mar 30, 2016)

Nice to see that the weather and vandal's have been kept out - like the pictures thank you


----------

